# CORSAIR CX500 500W Repair option



## rock_dj (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi,

Need advise or suggestion on a fix. Apparently my CX 500 psu's 24 pin connector for the motherboard has gone bad/loose connection. 
Can anyone have any recommendation if that can be changed or replaced? Currently its out of warranty (too bad )

If not than i will have to shed for a new PSU which i want to avoid.


Best Regards,
rock_dj.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Try contacting kaizen info serve in your area.


----------



## rock_dj (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks "rijinpk1" on your response however i recently did a check on the PSU with the local vendor in chandi, Kolkata. Only to find my PSU is all good. 

- - - Updated - - -

*****MOD******* Kindly close this thread.


----------

